
Ask HN: Will AI create an impossible barrier to entry for software development? - kirykl
Will software worth using eventually require advanced AI to differentiate or add value, limiting the ability for startups or individuals to create desirable software ?
======
itamarst
Humans are quite good at all the things AI can do, and are also much more
adaptable. So building tools that help humans do what their good at seems like
it would still be valuable.

Most software I interact with is broken, buggy or badly designed in ways that
AI would not help with.

------
rsweetland
Humans are good at finding/exploiting edge-cases. No matter how
computationally advanced we get, there will always be a limit. And there will
always be people imaginative enough to think beyond that limit. Implementation
details will probably change as AI automates repetitive tasks. But software
developers will be needed to the degree people like thinking outside the box
and striving for improved conditions. I don't see that changing any time soon
: )

